# SONY HCD-GPX888 en please wait



## niguel (Abr 12, 2016)

Aparece ese mensaje en USB o CD no funciona en ambos casos, la radio funciona bien ,revise el mecanismo de CD Y Los conectores de USB (nunca aparece los 5v de usb)y no hay nada raro.
la sospecha de falla podria ser por sofware pero no tengo el manual de servicio para realizar el cold reset, espero conseguir mas informacion para para poder orientarme. ...


----------



## el arcangel (Abr 13, 2016)

espero te sirva:


----------



## niguel (Abr 13, 2016)

gracias por contestar, lastima q el modelo  de mi equipo no este.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 13, 2016)

Busca el manual de servicio por la web, ahi te orientas si no lo encuentras aca


----------



## niguel (Abr 13, 2016)

busque en Internet antes de comentar por aca pero no hay nada la unica informacion que encontre fue en dtforum pero no tengo cuenta ni soy premium que  picardia.

http://www.dtforum.info/index.php?topic=155907.0;prev_next=next


----------



## Gerson strauss (Abr 13, 2016)

Aquí esta el diagrama ... disfrútalo!!


----------



## niguel (Abr 13, 2016)

Gracias capo eres lo maximo


----------



## JulianSTK (Ago 9, 2016)

Gracias por subir ese manual  por aca en este foro, nada que ver con dtforum que no comparte nada de nada, si no hay pago $


----------

